# Odd problem with Superhold II transfers from Howard



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Some weeks ago I ordered two color transfers from Howard. I got them about two weeks before I needed them. Got a call from Mr. Howard asking me how I liked them, told me to call back after I used them.

Well I ended up having problems with the transfers. I did call Howard back and there wasn't anyone available to speak to me so I left a message. No one called me back. In the interim I'm pretty sure I've lost the customer and so I haven't called them again.

The problem occurred after the transfers were pressed... I had to peel them exactly four seconds (figured out through trial and error) after removing them from the press. One second early and only half the black ink would stick, one second too late and the black ink would pull off the shirt. Peel it at four seconds and it was perfect. Frankly this was a major pain in the butt. I did try to experiment a bit with time, temp and pressure but increasing any of those made the problems worse. The white ink was fine no matter what. Anyone else had a problem like that? I'm guessing the black ink which would have been printed first was overcured.


----------



## Teamwear (Mar 12, 2007)

That is what it sounds like. 

We used Howard for a while until we bought screen equipment. Not bad for what they do. We went to them because they were a little less than Transfer express-but now if we use a transfer we spend the money for Transfer Express. We have never really had any problems with the goof proof formula.


----------

